

Fun with HTTP Headers (2005) - joelanders
http://www.nextthing.org/archives/2005/08/07/fun-with-http-headers?Cneonction=close

======
bengali3
Not headers, but console.log ascii art never hurt anyone

see:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/10/01/us/retracing-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/10/01/us/retracing-
the-steps-of-the-dallas-ebola-patient.html)

p.s. article needs more d3 Larry, Baden and Karen

------
needusername
It gets me every time I see the SCG wiki there.

I actually did put Set-Cookie2 with Comment and CommentURL for the session
cookie into a web framework. But when Opera gave up I deleted the code :-(

